# Creation PCUT CR630 Advice needed



## Mulsk (Mar 7, 2009)

I have recently purchased a Creative Pcut CR630 vinyl cutter and have just got it set up and ready to run, all the parameters are set up, the test cut works and cuts a little rectangle when pause is pressed twice as per manual instruction.

But when i send a design from pltdraw ( a terrible program by the way ) the vinyl head moves to the far left pressing the red reset button which leads to stopping all function and not cutting. 

There must be a better way to send designs to the cutter, i have corel draw5 but there seems to be no feature there.

Any advice would be really, really welcome.

Thank you.

Milo


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

I set all work in Corel, save as a .plt file. Open the .plt file in pltdraw. The image may be anywhere on the screen. Have to move it to fit in the layout. The cutter uses metric measurements. I mostly use 15" vinyl so I set the program to 14", (357 mm). If there is anything outside that measurement, the cutter is going to try to go to it. If it is over 24", it hits the stop button. When you save the program in Corel, you have to be sure there is nothing on the desktop outside the page. God Bless.


----------



## Mulsk (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Jobe, i tried what you said before i posted my cry for help, even if i moved the image to the middle of the cut area it still goes and presses the red button, i have tried sign cut pro trial software and it seems to work, but its price is quite out of my budget, i'm a student and i really cant afford to pay £170 for a bit of software that should have come with the machine in the first place.

I'm considering selling the machine and holding off the vinyl printing for the moment. I was hoping to set it up and maybe fund some of my university expenses through vinyl sign jobs and tee's but its all a bit too much stress alongside my dissertation.

Do you know of any other reliable software other than the pltdraw that might be free or cheaper to use?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Try to get hold of a program called Sign Blazer Elements. That is what shipped with opur PCUT 630, and it works pretty well for that cutter.

I agree the program you are speaking of is not the best to use.


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

you could try sign cut-pro or flexi -starter or pro.
that's good software that works well with creation plotters.


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

When using creation pcuts, remember it cuts from right to left.

so bring the blade holder about 3cm off the stop switch when cutting, and just make sure your cutting within the vinyl size, other size soon as it hits the stop switch it will just cut off.

if your not 100% happy with your software, try sign blazer elements "Nick Horvath" said it works very well with the cto plotter cutter.

other alternatives are, flexi/signcutpro witch also work very well with the cutter, you can get art cut to work with cto but i wouldn't recommend that problem to be honest.

need any help setting up the cutter with software just pm me and i will try my best to help any1 sort any problems.

Signzworld.


----------

